# in for a spell



## cured

znalazłam taką definicję tego zwrotu:

*spell* (SPEL), noun
 An interval of space or time usually marked by a  particular activity or condition: "It looks like we're in for a spell of  rainy weather."

Moje pytanie brzmi jak teraz przetłumaczyć na polski wyrażenie "to be in for a spell" ?


----------



## NotNow

The example in the definition doesn't match necessarily your question.  A _spell of rainy weather_ means a period of rain.  _To be in for a spell_ means to be inside for a period of time, particularly inside a home.   For example, _I'll be in for a spell_ means I'll will be home for an undefined (and unclear) period of time.

On the other hand, _it looks like we're in for a spell of rainy weather_ means it looks like it's going to rain for a few days.

Which meaning do you want translated?


----------



## cured

I think it is the second meaning. The above definition is from a dictionary, but the original sentence where I found this phrase went:

"I believe we're in for a spell as they used to say in the music halls"

But it looks as if it was a play on words. I'm afraid it is impossible to translate it into Polish and preserve the same humorous effect...


----------



## NotNow

I can't come up with a translation that preserves the rhyme but a translation of _we're in for a spell_ may be something like _będziemy wewnątrz przez preciąg czasu_.


----------



## kknd

Probably you're looking for _for a spell_ phrase; see here for some explanations and here for synonyms. It seems that it means something like _chwilę_, _jakiś czas_, _przez pewien czas_ etc.


----------



## Old Raft

NotNow said:


> a translation of _we're in for a spell_ may be something like _będziemy wewnątrz przez preciąg czasu_.



It's translations such as this one which make foreigners' efforts, in whatever language, such a joy for the natives. It's not only that it feel artificial; if you say it to someone going through a bit of a silly spell, you may hear in reply that "_wewnątrz nie ma przeciągu_" ("there is no draught inside"). However, you got quite close because "_b__ędziemy wewnątrz przez pewien czas_" is OK.


----------



## NotNow

Old Raft said:


> It's translations such as this one which make foreigners' efforts, in whatever language, such a joy for the natives. It's not only that it feel feels artificial; if you say it to someone going through a bit of a silly spell, you may hear in reply that "_wewnątrz nie ma przeciągu_" ("there is no draught inside"). However, you got quite close because "_b__ędziemy wewnątrz przez pewien czas_" is OK.


----------



## dn88

Old Raft said:


> It's translations such as this one which make foreigners' efforts, in whatever language, such a joy for the natives. It's not only that it feel artificial; if you say it to someone going through a bit of a silly spell, you may hear in reply that "_wewnątrz nie ma przeciągu_" ("there is no draught inside"). However, you got quite close because "_b__ędziemy wewnątrz przez pewien czas_" is OK.



It does sound strange because:
1. I can't really imagine anyone saying it (even though I would understand it)
2. It looks like a pleonastic (redundant) expression I would put on par with  "okres czasu", "chwila czasu", etc.
3. The word "przeciąg" in reference to time seems a bit obsolete (at least to me).

You might find this thread interesting.


----------

